# The FACTS about a childs skin : includes babies



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought this was an important link so I have made a sticky out of it.

Whatever you do folks, your baby, child should not be a guinea pig.

You should read the facts here: http://www.clinuvel.com/photocare/knowledge-hub/mothers-children-skin/childrens-skin


----------



## bubblesandscents (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree. Children have very sensitive skin. Mine has eczema, a sort of skin allergy / irritation that may be triggered by harsh chemicals. Whenever I make soaps, I usually test them myself or if I have friends who like to, I let them. But never have I tried my bubblies on my kids, specially my baby.  :shock:


----------



## prometheamoth (Apr 30, 2012)

Link is  broken.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone got an updated link? Sounds like useful info I'd like to check out.


----------



## citymouse (Jun 16, 2012)

This shortened version worked for me: http://www.clinuvel.com

then i clicked on "Mothers & Children" under the our expertise section, i think that's where the link was trying to lead to.


----------



## Stacy (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I was archive surfing/reading and though I'd update this link.

I found it at http://www.clinuvel.com/en/mothers-children-skin/childrens-skin/childrens-skin


----------



## Caroline Nicholls (Jun 11, 2018)

Tabitha said:


> I thought this was an important link so I have made a sticky out of it.
> 
> Whatever you do folks, your baby, child should not be a guinea pig.
> 
> You should read the facts here: http://www.00www.clinuvel.com/dermatolo ... drens-skin



Hey Tabitha,

Thanks for sharing this really useful post but link is broken.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 11, 2018)

This post is 7 years old. Tabitha hasn't been here in 6 years, so won't get any help there.  Welcome to the forum!  Please be sure to read the stickies and introduce yourself in the introduction forum!


----------



## Caroline Nicholls (Jun 12, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> This post is 7 years old. Tabitha hasn't been here in 6 years, so won't get any help there.  Welcome to the forum!  Please be sure to read the stickies and introduce yourself in the introduction forum!



Ok. My bad. Will introduce myself now.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 12, 2018)

The article is still there, but at this URL: http://www.clinuvel.com/photocare/knowledge-hub/mothers-children-skin/childrens-skin

Try the Wayback Machine at https://archive.org/web/ if a website has disappeared or a URL no longer works.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 12, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> The article is still there, but at this URL: http://www.clinuvel.com/photocare/knowledge-hub/mothers-children-skin/childrens-skin
> 
> Try the Wayback Machine at https://archive.org/web/ if a website has disappeared or a URL no longer works.


 I updated the link in the first post.....


----------

